# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Khắc đĩa in date

## romvang

Các bác chỉ em chỗ khắc chữ lên cái đĩa máy in date này với nha.


Thịnh 0986*9720*97

----------

